# Not Trains, but it brings tears to your eyes



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of us who are old enough to remember, it brings tears to your eyes... 

Fifi Flies again.... 

And I remember sitting in the forward bubble of one of these as a youngster just after WWII.....


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya' Stan... realy nice video there, My dad was a B-17 pilot in the 2nd... He lost 3 of them in his short carer in Europe... The B-29 was a realy great bomber ! Glad your back safe.

Keep rollin'
Perry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

B-29 Was one of the most impressive bombers of the day....

Along with the P-51 Mustang, they won the war for us.....

Long Distance bombing with Fighter cover all the way in

and back...







Its nice to see some more History saved


for future generations to see.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Stan,

It is important that we Americans never forget.

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."

When did CAF become the "Commemorative Air Force?"

Jerry


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

"it brings tears in your eyes.."
here a picture from the other side of this airplane, was hometown of my mother
greetings from Austria derPeter


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

right, it brings tears to the eyes. 
when i was a kid, i lived in a city, that had three quarters of its housing erradicated by these birds. 
only the industrial parts of hamburg and its harbor were spared. 
twice as a child i stood before closed coffins containing some parts of the remains of bombsquad officers, who failed to crack the left-behind eggs of these birds. 
the sound of the video brought back the hunted expressions in our mothers faces, when they heard these motors. 
yes, it brings tears to the eyes.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Kormsen, there can be little good that comes out of war but remember too that it was the Zeppelins and Gothas that killed hundreds of Londoners in World War 1, and the Luftwaffe bombed Warsaw, Rotterdam, and England killing thousands of people at the beginning of the 1939 War. My in-laws live near Plymouth, which along with Southampton was devastated in those wartime bombings. As part of the Allies retaliating, my father's best friend-whom I am named after, was a RCAF Lancaster pilot. He and his crew are buried in the Reichwald. No one wins in war. 
Myron Claridge 
West Port and Yukon


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am sure that nothing political was intended by Stan's reference to FiFi - a B-29.

Unless I am gravely mistaken B-29's were only used in the Pacific and not in Europe (neither over Austria nor Germany).

I went through Checkpoint Charlie into East Berlin around 1962 and much of the damage was still evident. My wife is from London and her family lived through the intentional bombings of civilian targets in it.

We can remember our history and the weapons of war because they were part of history. I was a USAF Aircraft Weapons Specialist but neither I nor the pilots had anything to do with what the aircraft and weapons were used for.

Everyone suffered during WWII and many families on all sides were affected whether they had anything to do with the war or not.

Lets not get into politics over a reference to a single airplane.

Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan for posting. Some folks just cannot keep the politics out of their posts. This is a beautiful restoration.









I used to attend military shows with my son during the time he served in Iraq. He is a WWII history buff and at one show we met a German soldier (probably in his early 90's then, an officer on a Tiger tank in Europe. We were both quietly listening to his stories he was telling. Both of us having served in combat, listened respectfully, as one veteran to another. Living history.









Thanks Jerry. You said it better than I could.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you stan


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent Stan, I love WW2 stuff, I was in Kalamazoo a couple of years ago and saw the B-17 "nine-o-nine", Lancasters and Spitfires from England flying at the air show, the sounds and sight of those flying was something to see, will never forget it.

Tom H


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The CAF became the Commemorative Air Force a few years ago. I guess the original name was not politically correct.

When I was in the first grade, we lived in Guam. My dad was in the Air Force there. I rode in a N-29 that was towed through the jungle to be set up as a gunnery trainer at Point Patti on the north coast of the island. Dad had set up a complete gunnery trainings facility there. 


I believe that the B-29 was only used in the Pacific as was said. The B-17 and the B-24 were the heavy bombers that were used by the US in Europe. As my dad said once, the concept of daylight precision bombing in those days was a myth. There were no smart bombs then. Many innocent people were killed on both sides.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for psoting I really did enjoy the video, but I think they edited out the best part of a BRT ( big round thing ) is the start up when the pistons sound like they are swapping cylinders.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad helped repair and refuel the first damaged B29 to land on Okinawa.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 04 Apr 2011 02:42 PM 
Hi Stan,

It is important that we Americans never forget.

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."

When did CAF become the "Commemorative Air Force?"

Jerry



I have a jacket size patch of when they were called the Confederate Air Force. It is at least 10 or more years old.

As for the past no matter who remembers what, history has taught us that it will always repeat itself!

As long as there is relegion, greed, power and sex....there will be war!

"And the beat goes on.....the beat goes on!"

Thanks Stan great video! I try to never miss a Air Show when it happens here!

Bubba


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By tom h on 04 Apr 2011 06:06 PM 
Excellent Stan, I love WW2 stuff, I was in Kalamazoo a couple of years ago and saw the B-17 "nine-o-nine", Lancasters and Spitfires from England flying at the air show, the sounds and sight of those flying was something to see, will never forget it.

Tom H


Well Tom, You should have stopped in to see my garden railroad while you were in town. It's not as impressive as the B-17, Lancasters or Spitfires, but I like it.
Bob


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I would of known Bob, saw them at the Kalamazoo Air museum, that and the Blackbird, my wife and daughter had soooo much fun in the simulators.

Thinking of going again someday, had a lot of fun there, well worth the trip.

Tom h


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep Tom, I highly recommend the Kalamazoo Air Zoo. I've been there several times. And the simulators are a blast. But if you go again and can remember to let me know I'll invite you over so that you can relax running trains after crashing a simulator.
Bob


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great, and yes did that a couple times, makes me laugh just remembering that, and how much fun that was, better than a roller coaster.

Tom h


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

one of my favorite birds! I fly a 144" R/C version of the B-29 "Bocks-Car" (Go figure, the nose-art has a train on it). 

And feel free to go all "politically correct" on me if you want. I also fly an 86" Nakajima Ki-84 frank, a 73" Messerschmitt 109, an Italian Macchi 202, and a Russian Yak. Amazing how many of the pilots of these birds that fought each other are now dear friends. 

Then there is my WW1 German Fokker Dr1 and the British Sopwith Camel, a French Saulnier...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/18135369
This is a particularly well done video...in HD. Be sure to go full screen with the sound on. 


B17 and B25 over the Superstition Mountains


----------

